# Mo Moe Moto Bike



## DeadEye (Jun 7, 2009)

A project in progress ~ Zenoah 62cc engine on a mountain bike.


----------



## roentarre (Jun 7, 2009)

This is simply cool

Ultra cool in deed


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep its all about the cool factor. This is a photoshop of what I want it to look like.  So far I have the bike , engine and prop. 

  Need to build the custom fender/motor mount (Hardest Part to do) and find or build the fuel and smoke tank, I am thinking Quart size copper tanks for the ole timey look. 

  I should get about 50# of static thrust from the 24-10 prop and hope for about 25 mph speed. 

  The smoke set up will add to the show.

 Cheers DeadEye


----------

